# How do I skip 'shut down anyway' screen on win 8.1?



## Remes (Oct 12, 2010)

I want to press the button/shutdown and have it skip the 'shut down anyway' screen so I can jsut walk away confident it will actually shut down automatically not babysit for antoehr 10+ seconds like i currently do.

So force it to automatically close programs that are preventing shut down. 

I did that in winxp with some registry keys but don;t know how i do it in 8.1?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It should just shutdown on its own after the program closes.

It waits for programs to close so they are not forced. It's no different then the Windows 7 shutdown process.


----------



## Remes (Oct 12, 2010)

No because it hangs saying 'this program is preventing windows from shutting down'. I usually have several programs still loaded that may cause this when I shut down so Id like it to just shut them down without having to click each one individually.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Close all apps in Task manager.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Remes said:


> No because it hangs saying 'this program is preventing windows from shutting down'. I usually have several programs still loaded that may cause this when I shut down so Id like it to just shut them down without having to click each one individually.


Windows should still take care of them closing.

Shutdown Windows one day and see how long it takes for Windows to shutdown on its own.


----------



## Remes (Oct 12, 2010)

I tried doing that before reposting and i waited over a minute and nothing.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What exactly is staying open during a shutdown?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> I usually have several programs still loaded


 Close all programs before shutting down. Most open programs will close at shutdown. If there is a program that is keeping it from shutting down, then do as Corday said, and stop the process in Task Manager. What is the program?


----------

